# Chuck Cooley---Marihelen Rodgers?



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Chuck;
Anything you can share as to why Marihelen Rodgers contract wasn't renewed with NFAA? Did the council have a say in this or is this a Bruce Cull decision alone? 
being kept awfully quiet.
Frank


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Hahaaaaahhahahahahaaa 

OMG really?

No, sorry man...Nothing regarding her employment or the fact that she is no longer with the NFAA will be shared by me on this network whatsoever. After the way the people in the office or at NFAA HQ normally get treated by AT ??? 

She's a good friend and I respect her way to much for that.

If you would like clarification, you'll have to contact her directly or contact the NFAA. 

It's not my place to speak for her, and it's not my place to speak for the office about employees or why they are there or not there....even if it was AT would be place # 9485039845979839480298304 where I would mention it. 

I'm sure you can understand the respect one must give in matters such as this and you'll find private ways to get the information you desire. 

Chuck


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

FV Chuck said:


> Hahaaaaahhahahahahaaa
> 
> OMG really?
> 
> ...


What kind of professional, intelligent, or adult answer is that to a serious question. And you are the Pro Chairman?????????


----------



## hardcorebowtech (Nov 9, 2009)

Chucks answer sounds like a good one to me.. Sounds like its on a need to know basis and we don't need to know.. That's between the Nfaa and her.. And from chucks answer it sounds like he can't believe someone actually asked that on here and I agree if the person needs to know that bad have them call the office, not put it all over the Internet and archery talk... Just my opinion though


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

itbeso said:


> What kind of professional, intelligent, or adult answer is that to a serious question. And you are the Pro Chairman?????????


Really?????????? You had to go there? Chucks answer in my opinion was a nice way of saying it isnt any of your business.And what makes you think he is privy to any decisions made at the top of the NFAA regarding personnel changes? He is not human resources for the NFAA.He is our Pro Chairman,not employed by the NFAA headquarters.Any rumors that he may have heard are just that rumors and not facts to be shared and blown up to un truths.Give the guy a break.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks ya'll...

Yeah for sure, sorry if your feathers are ruffled itbeso.. no offense meant, but really man. Try to find a little humor, it's all I was doing really. Would it have been nicer for me to just type it's none of your business?... I didn't think so or I would have.

The guys have it right. #1.... aside from a select few members there really isnt a TON of support for the NFAA HQ on AT so really, it's not the place to discuss these things... #2- no matter what I know, this isnt the place to discuss these things.

Thanks-

Chuck


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

If you think you really need to know, check with your councilman as it was their decision to make.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Truly sorry I asked. I like Marihelen and just wondered what happened. Sorry if I offended anyone.
Frank


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

No harm No foul,it was the reply to chucks answer that was kind of What? HUH? You didnt offend anyone.No Probs.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Same here Frank...

Not offended or upset in any way man... hopefully my answer to you was received the way it was intended. A humorous "sorry, cant help ya out much on this one"

See you on the line - 

Chuck


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

FV Chuck said:


> Thanks ya'll...
> 
> Yeah for sure, sorry if your feathers are ruffled itbeso.. no offense meant, but really man. Try to find a little humor, it's all I was doing really. Would it have been nicer for me to just type it's none of your business?... I didn't think so or I would have.
> 
> ...


I stand by my original comment,Chuck. You need to go back and read your response. It was on the level of a third grader and I don't see any attempt at humor, just rudeness. And , yes, as a member of nfaa for 43 years, I feel that I have a right to know what the organization is doing that is in the best interest of its members. Would it be a matter of national security to just say Maryhelen was terminated or that she just decided to quit? What discussion is needed to just be succinct and straight forward? Then you have the audacity that the NFAA isn't well thought of on archerytalk. Maybe treating the members on here like you just did is one of the reasons, but judging by the posters who stuck up for your lame response, I guess it will empower you to give us more of the same in the future.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

itbeso said:


> I stand by my original comment,Chuck. You need to go back and read your response. It was on the level of a third grader and I don't see any attempt at humor, just rudeness. And , yes, as a member of nfaa for 43 years, I feel that I have a right to know what the organization is doing that is in the best interest of its members. Would it be a matter of national security to just say Maryhelen was terminated or that she just decided to quit? What discussion is needed to just be succinct and straight forward? Then you have the audacity that the NFAA isn't well thought of on archerytalk. Maybe treating the members on here like you just did is one of the reasons, but judging by the posters who stuck up for your lame response, I guess it will empower you to give us more of the same in the future.


Frank ? - itbeso? I dont really know who I'm talking to here, these random screen-names frustrate me but whatever... maybe you could identify yourself as a 40yr pin NFAA member somewhere, or toss in a last name even. If you feel you have the right to know, then after 43 years you certainly have a phone number or two. Hell you probably have more than me. I suspect you even have MariHelens direct number for that matter. Why you haven't called her is beyond me. Most of the people who have been around for 4 decades have developed some personal and very close relationships with their Directors, Councilmembers, and the staff at HQ - Feel free to call and ask anyone you have a relationship with and have that conversation. You do have those numbers right?

Having you say that you got your feelings hurt because you expect me to air laundry regarding personnel changes at HQ is a pretty thin veil, especially when you add the swipe at Bruce in the last line of your post. After 43 years you know that paid positions within the NFAA are governed by the Council. No one person (even the President) has the right or power to make any changes to any aspect of employment without the vote of the council.

Yes- you have a right to know. Just as all members do. The PROPER path to this knowledge is NOT a public forum where anonymous people can pick any kind of random name and start conversations that deal with private personnel matters. The correct path for you is to contact your leadership in PRIVATE and ask them what they know. 
If you had the slightest shred of respect for MariHelen THIS would have been the LAST place to do it. 
Further it is NOT my position to report that information. I was not involved in the vote and I was not asked my opinion. As I understand it her contract was not renewed. There was nothing shady going on, it's not being kept quiet. Announcements were sent to all the Councilmen weeks ago to disseminate to their Directors who would in turn share it with the membership. Your insinuation of anything otherwise is entirely suspect and I wont tolerate it. My support and fondness of MariHelen and MJ go way back. I fully support them still in their new project. Having them leave will be a hardship on everyone for a period of time until we adjust. 

My Audacity??? did you miss the 15 pages on Nationals this year?, Did you miss the 15 pages when they slammed Mike last year?? Did you miss the 15 pages when they slammed the 3-D last year?? I scrolled them....didnt see you in there defending much. So, yeah... typically (except for a few) the majority of the membership of AT is not "NFAA Friendly"... Obviously there are exceptions, but I think you get my drift.

And as for the posters who stuck up for my "lame" response... yeah look for them on the podiums, that's where they normally are. One of them has even been around almost as long as you.

Chuck


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

FV Chuck said:


> Frank ? - itbeso? I dont really know who I'm talking to here, these random screen-names frustrate me but whatever... maybe you could identify yourself as a 40yr pin NFAA member somewhere, or toss in a last name even. If you feel you have the right to know, then after 43 years you certainly have a phone number or two. Hell you probably have more than me. I suspect you even have MariHelens direct number for that matter. Why you haven't called her is beyond me. Most of the people who have been around for 4 decades have developed some personal and very close relationships with their Directors, Councilmembers, and the staff at HQ - Feel free to call and ask anyone you have a relationship with and have that conversation. You do have those numbers right?
> 
> Having you say that you got your feelings hurt because you expect me to air laundry regarding personnel changes at HQ is a pretty thin veil, especially when you add the swipe at Bruce in the last line of your post. After 43 years you know that paid positions within the NFAA are governed by the Council. No one person (even the President) has the right or power to make any changes to any aspect of employment without the vote of the council.
> 
> ...


Chuck, You used my last post as something to reply to, then you proceeded to make accusations that had no bearing as to what I said. I never said that you hurt my feelings, You couldn't do that. I never even mentioned Bruce, let alone took a swipe at him,I never insinuated anywhere that there was anything suspect about Maryhelen or the process, And your snide comment about your supporters usually being on the podium, Does that give them more credibility than others who post on here, because if it does, then they have a hell of a long ways to go to be on the podium as many times as I have. However, that is not the point. Going back to my first post, I think it is incumbent on you , as Pro chair, to be professional, adult, and intelligent in your responses to membership questions. If you can't do that, then you are in the wrong position.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

:closed_2: Sheeesh,am I mising something here? Just drop the whole freekin thing,ya just aint gonna get it.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Fine - have it your way;

Frank (whatever your hidden last name is) - 

It is my opinion that matters regarding the NFAA and their employees should be commented on only by the people directly involved, I was not one of them.
Please call MariHelen directly or the office, I'm sure they can help you out.
Further, I also believe that this line of questioning in this forum/format is at the very least inappropriate.

Despite my opinion above I will share with you that I know of no hidden agenda to support your claim of the topic being held quiet. It was announced publicly weeks ago. There is no merit to your question regarding Bruce, and I found it offensive. The president does not have the authority or power to make those changes. Only the full vote of the council does. I am only a member at large and do not carry full voting rights and was not involved in the process.

You can find information regarding the governance of the NFAA, it's policy's and procedures by visiting the NFAA website and reading the Constitution and By-Laws.

Additionally, I find it extremely awkward that you would ask a question like this in such a large public forum where historically (regarding the NFAA) the members of this forum as a whole (not this section) tend to be a little less then wholly supportive, can be sometimes antagonistic, even accusatory in their answers and opinions.

So, No there is nothing I can or will share, Yes the council was involved, No this was not a Bruce Cull decision alone.

--------------

Good day-

CHuck


----------

